# Catwalk grates



## 4nursebee (May 27, 2009)

The best floor I've seen so far for an aviary is recycled catwalk grates. Does anyone have suggestions on the best place to get this?

If buying new, does anyone have experience to suggest what kind to get? If it matters I weight much more than the birds so the support would be for me.


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

4nursebee said:


> The best floor I've seen so far for an aviary is recycled catwalk grates. Does anyone have suggestions on the best place to get this?
> 
> If buying new, does anyone have experience to suggest what kind to get? If it matters I weight much more than the birds so the support would be for me.


It is called expanded steel grating and can be purchased at most steel distributors. It is sold in 4' X 8' sheets and down here it is $60 per sheet. All of my walk in aviaries have this on the floor. I am embarrased to admit it but I am north or 250 pounds and this stuff has no problem supporting my big butt. Make sure you paint it with a rust preventative before installing it.

Dan


----------



## Hakkamike (Nov 15, 2008)

I found some on Craigslist for a $1.00 a square foot galvanized, its bar grate which is mucho stronger than expanded metal.


----------

